# Installation de glew



## G.T.F.Y. (8 Octobre 2007)

Bonsoir les gens,

j'essaie d'installer glew, donc je télécharge ce que j'ai à télécharger comme un grand, et dans la doc fournie, ils disent qu'il faut faire un make install, ce qui aura pour résultat d'installer glew dans /usr/include/GL et /usr/lib tout comme il faut.

Sauf que... le make install ne fait rien ! Quelque soit le dossier depuis lequel je le lance j'obtiens des messages du type "make: *** No rule to make target `install'.  Stop."

En même, je ne vois aucun makefile dans l'archive...

Bref... Comment je peux faire ?

Merci d'avance à quiconque pourra m'aider.


----------



## tatouille (9 Octobre 2007)

bah houep ala mano

cd glew
otool -L lib/libGLEW.1.4.0.dylib

-> /usr/lib/libGLEW.1.4.0.dylib va ds le /usr/lib

les bin /usr/local/bin
les include /usr/local/include

sudo cp ce que tu as &#224; faire

le reste c'est optionnel on s'en fou, mais t'es quand m&#234;me un gravos pour ne pas avoir trouv&#233; tout seul


----------



## G.T.F.Y. (9 Octobre 2007)

Je te remercie, c'est cool.

Et sinon, ouais, je suis gravos, 2ème Dan même !


----------



## p4bl0 (9 Octobre 2007)

G.T.F.Y. a dit:


> Je te remercie, c'est cool.
> 
> Et sinon, ouais, je suis gravos, 2ème Dan même !


C'est la premi&#232;re fois que je voie un "nouveau" (pas tr&#232;s habitu&#233; disons) qui prend un post de tatouille aussi cool 

Parce que de temps en temps on a le droit &#224; un truc du genre "dsl mai je cmprend rien a ske t&#233;cris. Puis si c pour palr&#233; au gen comm &#231;a &#231;a sert &#224; rien de venir les aid&#233; sur un forum..." 


Bienvenue  (cdb vert )


----------



## G.T.F.Y. (9 Octobre 2007)

J'ai autre chose à faire que de gueuler après ceux qui ont un vilain complexe de supériorité en informatique. Généralement, même si je souhaite pour lui que ce ne soit pas le cas, ce sont des no life. Partant de là, je préfère être un gravos, même 2ème Dan 

Attention, je ne dis pas que c'est le cas de Tatouille.

Mais des mecs comme ça, j'en cotoie tous les jours, et ils m'amusent plutôt qu'autre chose.
Et de toute façon, là où ça change par rapport à beaucoup, c'est qu'il a au moins eu l'intelligence de répondre, pas de se contenter de la dernière partie !

Et merci pour l'accueil p4bl0, c'est sympa


----------

